# new bows for shooting fingers?



## Hilltoparchery (Apr 12, 2006)

the new Martin shadowcat is a good shooter. Like mine alot


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

What application? Hunting, 3-D, Field? Today many people have adapted their form to suit the shorter bows by shooting with less fingers on the string. With your 30" draw, I would look for something used.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

If you like old school , I have a near new Hoyt Vantage LTD with accuwheels I'd sale.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

About the only ones I see now are the Mathews Conquest Triumph (39", 7" BH), Elite XLR (37", 8" brace), Martin Shadowcat, Bowtech Brigadier (40"), Athens Exceed (38"), New Breed Cyborg, Monster Dragon, Maitland Zeus, Hoyt Contender and Vantage models.

I've shot the Triumph and Brigadier and drew the XLR. The Triumph is completely different from any finger bow I've ever shot, made me realize what all the fuss was with Mathews bows and parallel limbs and if it weren't for the price I'd be in love. The other two are both good smooth bows but neither blew me away.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Mathews Conquest 4, , Barnsdale Classic, Merlin,... PSE Moneymaker, and Shark...Mathews Drenalin LD.....Jim


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Athens will be releasing a 41" version of the Exceed later this year.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Athens will be releasing a 41" version of the Exceed later this year.


......Now that sounds like an interesting bow to look forward to....Jim


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Since I lost (had stolen) my C3 I have picked up a Drenalin LD. Smoothest shooter I have ever had in my hands. I was saving for a Triumph, but now I'm going to Disneyland. :teeth:


----------



## fingers97 (Sep 23, 2009)

Renegade Non-Typical XL


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fingers97 said:


> Renegade Non-Typical XL


..Got any pics, or links to pics??....Specs??....I'll do a Google search.........Jim


----------

